# demon hackers



## closed11 (Jun 8, 2018)

i'm new to internet use & so far only check emails, look up items i might want to buy. All of a sudden i started to have to reset my email pswds every day & if i went into email more than once a day, would have to reset multiple times.

got a phone number for yahoo & phone rep told me that a hacker in columbia was tracking my internet activity & that no matter how often i changed my pswd, the hacker would be able to get it immediately. Yahoo rep transferred me to another dept & at some point i agreed to let this new rep get onto my chromebook, but i noticed it said reddit in the address line.

this reddit rep said that not only was a hacker in columbia tracking me, but that there were several hackers tracking me & while "fixing" my cpu a photo supposedly from Interpol showed a man & name in columbia, no less & then said i needed a firewall & couple of other things (chromebook is supposed to have inet security built-in) then proceeded to ask for between 199.99 to 599.99. i think this is a squeeze-play scam. i've filed a complaint with our dept of agriculture consumer trade & protection & written a complaint to Yahoo. how do i get these demons out of my cpu?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

There is only ever 1 fix for chromebook problems or issues & that is restore or reset to default. That is the way chrome OS is designed

The malware cleaning forum is for windows malware specifically. The tools & programs used to fix malware only work on windows. 99% of all malware is targeted at windows users.
Moved to other mobile devices forum 
Chrome os ( although can be used on desktop ) is basically a browser OS designed primarily for mobile/tablet usage


----------



## Chawbacon (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello Arleered,

If this is a malware issue (which it sounds like), DVK is correct that a hard reset will be required to rectify the problem; however, if the root cause is due to malicious browser extensions you may be able to clear it up by first disabling "extension syncing" and then using the "reset settings" feature. Now this will reset all of your extensions (good and bad); but, it may prevent the need for a hard reset.

Good Luck


----------

